
Change I'd Like To See - nickb
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2008/08/change-id-like.html
======
viggity
for the love of god leave this shit on reddit

~~~
pgebhard
Agreed! I really don't want HN losing its niche as a non-sensationalistic news
site for hackers, founders, entrepreneurs, and all-around technical folks.

